
Digital IDs Are More Dangerous Than Thought - kostaddin
https://www.wired.com/story/digital-ids-are-more-dangerous-than-you-think/
======
crwalker
Agree with the article. I think we generally underestimate the privacy-
destroying power of the UUID: a single random-looking number can track
absolutely anything.

Digital systems should require auth via public-key crypto rather than global
IDs but keys can be correlated too. Whenever possible we should build systems
with technical and economic incentives to preserve privacy, but I wish we had
better ways to do that.

------
Yaa101
It is too late, the current path has been chosen and none of the individual
players in this game is able to change the rules of this game, every player is
keeping all others hostage. Humankind has passed the treshold of self
destruction in slowmotion and there is no way back. Be very thankful if you
are still able to die by natural causes, coming generations will not be
granted this gift. They will live and die under much worse conditions than we
are. You will oppose my view of this but in your heart you know I am right,
the door chosen by our forefathers was the wrong one, we are not able to cope
with our own weak mind that is playing tricks on us and enable the most
poweful of us to do things that are not healthy for our species. Try to debate
me, but remember, you know I am right.

~~~
m0llusk
It is going to be weirder than that. Much that is hidden or implicit will be
exposed. HIV accelerated gay rights. Humankind destroying itself with overuse
of digital indentifiers could accelerate human rights, digital rights, or help
to clarify what intellectual property actually is and what boundaries should
it obey.

------
ballenf
Deniable authentication [1] should be incorporated in all possible protocols
where coercion could be employed or the messages have intrinsic value.

Didn't see that concept mentioned explicitly, but the article stayed pretty
non-technical.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deniable_authentication](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deniable_authentication)

------
ramoz
Is advanced bio-authentication the most solid path to "true" digital
identities? i.e. some way to convert/verify dna to a digital id.

~~~
markovbot
Absolutely not. Biometrics, unlike most other methods of authentication,
cannot possibly be changed. This makes it impossible to change it in the event
of a compromise. Also, most biometric identifiers are pretty easy to collect
from someone in person without their knowledge. We leave DNA and fingerprints
on everything we touch.

